# Pattern makers vise



## Mike1950 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am a habitual craigslist stalker. Missed a unisaw last week because I was second caller-ran-late 80's $75 :dash2::dash2::dash2: Not that I needed it but why not????
This morning- 2 yr old never installed Japan woodworker reproduction emmert pattern makers vise- I need it like I need more wood. :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1: Good thing about it is I do have the wood to build another bench.
He is a bamboo fly pole maker- beautiful work. $125.00 I would have never paid what they want for one but I will pay 1/3rd.

[attachment=30718]


----------



## Sprung (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice buy, Mike!  If only I could find something like that on my local Craigslist!

(I still need a vice, let a lone a bench for it to go on. But I think I'm going to try my hand at building a vise when that time comes!)


----------

